# My aquarium



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Hello
My new aquascape-I introduce my tank on this forum for the first time.
A new foto 08-08-2004 - day 37.








Unfotrunately SAE are eating java moss and rotala walichii. I tried to catch them but I can`t . To finish my aquascape I need some more Anubias, Hemianthus callitrichoides and Hygrophila corymbosa "Siamensis 53B". I The final effect will be gained at the end of August .

You can find my old aquascape here:
:arrow: http://www.akwariumjacka.republika.pl/galeria.html
:arrow: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_personal.php?user_id=438
:arrow: http://aquabotanicwetthumb.infopop.cc/eve/ubb.x?q=Y&a=tpc&s=4006090712&f=1306023812&m=5556001785&p=1


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Very nice Jacek.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks really nice!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Nice tank, Jacek. You have a natural concave look with the wood which I would try to accentuate with how you prune your plants.


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

*Ciekawy i przyjemny.*

Jacku zbiornik robi duze wrażenie.
Dear Jacek your new tank is really great!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Beautiful tank. I love the driftwood. However, I think there are some basic faults in this aquascape that could easily be remedied. The left side of the aquascape looks a bit overgrown --the two Ludwigias need to have the front stems shortened so that the lower stems aren't showing so much.

Another fault I see is the Rotala macrandra. Is there some purpose for it being there? The two lone stems don't seem well placed in that spot.

Good luck and keep us updated! This aquarium has a lot of potential.

Carlos


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

A great tank. I think a bright green would help things out. Also cover the flourite or whatever it is. It makes the tank look to warm IMO.


----------



## Jacek Pawlowski (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey 
Update tank picture: 23-08-2004.


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Nice. And interesting use of the Ludwigia sp Cuba as a focal point --they look like small suns rising over the horizon. It looks like that H. callitrichoides is taking it's time to fill in, though. :? 

Carlos


----------

